# Worst Actor



## BookStop (May 8, 2009)

And not just worst actor overall, but worst actor who gets props as if they were amazing.

Tied for the boys side: *Keanu Reeves* and *William Hurt* - dead eyes, no emotion in thier voices, yet sooo popular, and the much less popular but still working *Matthew McConaughey*

Girls: *Beyonce*, although she is a singer first, *Molly Ringwald, Winona Ryder*


----------



## gully_foyle (May 8, 2009)

Male: Matthew McConaughey definitely. Any of the martial art action heros: Van Damme, Segal, Norris.

Female: Madonna


----------



## AE35Unit (May 8, 2009)

Ooh crikey,where to start!
That Segal bloke in those naff action movies!
One dimensional and doesn't look believable as a fit action dude.
Chuck Noriss. Suffers from the same disease as Mr Segal.


----------



## Wybren (May 8, 2009)

Yeah I have to agree with Keanu, he is pretty to look at (IMO) but unless it is a californian surfer dude or a emotionless alien then he is pretty average. 

I would say Madonna but she never gets props for being a good actress. I think in this instance Nicole Kidman would be the worst.


----------



## Tillane (May 8, 2009)

Yep, Keanu would get a vote from me, too.  More wooden than a pile of kindling in a teak box.

Worst actress...Demi Moore.  Dreadful.  Utterly, utterly dreadful.

Dishonourable mentions also to John Travolta and Drew Barrymore.


----------



## BookStop (May 8, 2009)

John Travolta wasn't always bad - Grease is the word


----------



## AE35Unit (May 8, 2009)

BookStop said:


> John Travolta wasn't always bad - Grease is the word



You mean Grease is the worst there...


----------



## Pyan (May 8, 2009)

I'm amazed no-one's mentioned Hayden Christensen...


----------



## nj1 (May 8, 2009)

Nicholas Cage, i'll say no more as this is a family forum!

Sarah Jessica Parker, I mean come on!!!!


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 8, 2009)

I'm going to go for Ben Affleck. I think it was Bill Bailey who said he had a constant look of wondering if it he'd left the back door open. Which really does sum up the guy's acting talents.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 8, 2009)

Obviously alot of it depends in what they are asked to do in a movie.  I really don't think much of either Keanu Reeves and Nicholas Cage is average at best, yet I hav seen them in the odd movie where they have been very good.
Yes Demi Moore is up there amongst the worst of the women too.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 9, 2009)

Keanu Reeves for the men, and Keira Knightley for the women.


----------



## Jimmy Magnusson (May 9, 2009)

nj1 said:


> Nicholas Cage, i'll say no more as this is a family forum!
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker, I mean come on!!!!



Cage isn't a good actor, but there's just something about his style that makes me like (some) of his movies.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 9, 2009)

Cage has done some fine movies(Raising Arizona,Next,Bangkok Dangerous) and some turkeys(Con Air,that Las Vegas Elvis thing)
But the man is the uncle of a screen legend! Never knew that till recently!


----------



## Wybren (May 9, 2009)

pyan said:


> I'm amazed no-one's mentioned Hayden Christensen...



Yeah I think thats because he is completely forgetable that no one remembered to mention him


----------



## Connavar (May 9, 2009)

*Men :*

Keanu Reeves
Ben Affleck
Hayden Christensen
Ewen McGreggor
Nicholas Cage
Orlando Bloom
Matthew McConaughey
Mike Myers
Steven Segal


*Women:

*Kiera Knightley
Demi Moore
Madonna
Cameron Diaz


Keanu and Keira,Cameron Diaz are the winners for me.

For me i dont list most martial art,action heroes because they are good at what they do.  It takes some acting to do action films too.


----------



## Jimmy Magnusson (May 9, 2009)

Ewan McGregor on a worst actor list? Rubbish! Utter madness!


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2009)

Liam Neeson, he's ruined every film he's been in -wooden would be an insult to teak and pine - they at least can hold an expression!  And that actor who shouted his way to an Oscar recently in that film about oil, he's so bad I can't even remember his name. He was truly dreadful in Gangs of New York as well..... 
All the Baldwins..... 
Women? well, whatsername who was in That John Grisham movie with Tom Cruise - ooh, he's worth an honourable mention, surely? - The Client. And then she was toe-curdlingly awful in sliding doors..... Come to think of it, so was the lead, the one who called her daughter apple, and is married to that rock star, she did that appalling film with Jack Black where she weighed about 300 pounds. 

God, where's my medication?


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 10, 2009)

The guy would be Daniel Day Lewis, and whilst I've not liked him in more recent roles he was amazing in In The Name of the Father.

And the woman is Gwyneth Paltrow, who I will agree with you about her. I have liked her in 2 movies, and one of those was because she ends up with her head in a box.


----------



## clovis-man (May 10, 2009)

Duchessprozac said:


> The guy would be Daniel Day Lewis, and whilst I've not liked him in more recent roles he was amazing in In The Name of the Father.


 
It's pretty easy to find at least one role that even a good actor has soiled his or herself with. But Daniel Day Lewis has had a number of very good roles that he has carried off nicely. *My Left Foot*, *The Gangs of New York*, *There Will Be Blood* and even *Last of The Mohicans* come to mind. The thing that sticks out about him is that he is able to portray almost any kind of character. Sort of a present day Paul Muni.

As I say, all actors have their bad moments. In *Marathon Man*, Dustin Hoffman drank boiler-makers all night before his dental torture scene so he could look right at the appropriate time. Not sure he pulled it off. Lawrence Olivier's comment at the time was "Why not try acting?" People like Tom Cruise and Keanu Reeves should heed that advice.


----------



## kythe (May 10, 2009)

I disagree about Keanu Reeves, even though he seems to be a popular mention here.  Not everyone is a very emotional person, so I don't see that as a flaw. I find him believable in the roles he plays.

I'll go with Hayden Christiansen. He tries too hard and his attempts at emotion-driven scenes look fake.  For women, Madonna wins hands down.  I can't think of any others that are quite as unbelievable as she is.


----------



## Connavar (May 10, 2009)

Duchessprozac said:


> The guy would be Daniel Day Lewis, and whilst I've not liked him in more recent roles he was amazing in In The Name of the Father.
> 
> And the woman is Gwyneth Paltrow, who I will agree with you about her. I have liked her in 2 movies, and one of those was because she ends up with her head in a box.



If one or a few bad roles is enough then you might as Well mention Brando,Pacino,De Niro etc as the worst actor too.

All great actors has some bad roles.

Day-Lewis is one of few actors of his caliber left.  He is this generation version of Al Pacino.  Very intense,great actor.   *There Will be Blood* would have been a lame movie without his acting.  Same with* Gangs of New York*.


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 10, 2009)

Jim Carrey

Actually I like Keanu Reeves *runs and hides*


----------



## Boneman (May 10, 2009)

Kathryn I'm with you........Bill and Ted were brilliant...

Daniel Day-Lewis, that's the one! Gangs of New York?? Good acting, you cannot be serious!!! Unless you like cartoon characters, of course. Stupid moustache, he aged about 10 minutes over thirty years, and his idea of menacing made me laugh out loud. There will be blood was just the same, I was on the virge of giggles throughout, at his performance. BUT, in his defence, I loved Last of the Mohicans, and I haven't seen In the Name of the Father, so I'll sit on the fence for now......


----------



## Grimward (May 10, 2009)

Have to second (third, fourth, etc.) William Hurt.  Always leaves me flat.  And so does Andie MacDowell, for some reason.....


----------



## Connavar (May 10, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Kathryn I'm with you........Bill and Ted were brilliant...
> 
> Daniel Day-Lewis, that's the one! Gangs of New York?? Good acting, you cannot be serious!!! Unless you like cartoon characters, of course. Stupid moustache, he aged about 10 minutes over thirty years, and his idea of menacing made me laugh out loud. There will be blood was just the same, I was on the virge of giggles throughout, at his performance. BUT, in his defence, I loved Last of the Mohicans, and I haven't seen In the Name of the Father, so I'll sit on the fence for now......



See his other early films like In The Name of the Father.

If you like The Last Mohicans which is his only mainstream,simple hollywood heroic role then i would geuss you wont like his other roles who are more serious,intense ala There Will Be Blood.


----------



## clovis-man (May 10, 2009)

Connavar said:


> See his other early films like In The Name of the Father.
> 
> If you like The Last Mohicans which is his only mainstream,simple hollywood heroic role then i would geuss you wont like his other roles who are more serious,intense ala There Will Be Blood.


 
Daniel Day-Lewis both won _and_ deserved the Oscar for his portrayal of Christy Brown in *My Left Foot*. He really got into that role.

My Left Foot: The Story of Christy Brown (1989)


----------



## Wybren (May 11, 2009)

Keanu is good in a limited amount of roles, like yes in Bill and Ted he was good and in the Day the Earth stood still he was great as an unemotional alien, but he cant do accents ( ie Bram Stokers Dracula & Much Ado about nothing) and his emotive range is limited. I still like looking at him though


----------



## biodroid (May 11, 2009)

*Worst male actors:*

Tom Green
Steven Segal
Kevin Spacey (he is definitely no Lex Luthor)
Eddie Murphy
Any Rap/Hip-Hop/R&B artist turned actor

*Worst female actors:*

Jennifer Lopez
Beyonce
Queen Latifah
The women from Desperate Housewives


----------



## Allegra (May 11, 2009)

Connavar said:


> Day-Lewis is one of few actors of his caliber left. Very intense,great actor. *There Will be Blood* would have been a lame movie without his acting.


 
Once again I absolutely agree about this amazing actor (sorry I left out the mentioning of Al Pacino in the quote since I never liked him especially his voice). 

As for the worst actors, I'm afraid my list is long, long. I don't know from whom to start.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 11, 2009)

I do think it's possible that sometimes we blame the actor when it was actually the directing that was abominable.


----------



## clovis-man (May 11, 2009)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> I do think it's possible that sometimes we blame the actor when it was actually the directing that was abominable.


 
And that may very well account for this:



biodroid said:


> Kevin Spacey (he is definitely no Lex Luthor)


 
It was time to give up on the Superman movies about the time that Richard Pryor appeared.


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 11, 2009)

biodroid said:


> *Worst male actors:*
> 
> Any Rap/Hip-Hop/R&B artist turned actor




Whilst I would normally agree with this, there are exceptions

.Tupac Shakur turned in a rather good performance next to Tim Roth in Gridlock'd (not the greatest movie, but it did show the guy had an ability to act.) And Mos Def in 16 blocks I thought was very good.

All of the other rappers and what not who think they can act, though. Most are terrible, and really shouldn't give up their day jobs.


Also....Kevin Spacey?

One bad film doesn't make him a bad actor, try watching many of his good movies, like Seven, The Usual Suspects or K-Pax and tell me the guy can't act.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 11, 2009)

Duchessprozac said:


> Also....Kevin Spacey?
> 
> One bad film doesn't make him a bad actor, try watching many of his good movies, like Seven, The Usual Suspects or K-Pax and tell me the guy can't act.


 
Totally agree with you and clovis-man on that one Duchess. American Beauty was another film where he showed his skills.


----------



## Rodders (May 11, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> Totally agree with you and clovis-man on that one Duchess. American Beauty was another film where he showed his skills.


 
Swimming with sharks was excellent as well.


----------



## Fried Egg (May 11, 2009)

Arguably, those actors who only seem to know one character and do it (albeit very well) throughout their careers. Clint Eastwood and Jack Nichleson come to mind...


----------



## Rodders (May 11, 2009)

Just out of curiousity, has anyone here tried to act? Even badly, It's not as easy as people might think.


----------



## clovis-man (May 11, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Just out of curiousity, has anyone here tried to act? Even badly, It's not as easy as people might think.


 
Good point. Has anyone seen the old PBS film, *Who Am I This Time?* It's about people trying to act in a community play. Featuring Susan Sarandon and Christopher Walken, it provides some unexpected insights. Highly recommended (by me, at least).


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 11, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Just out of curiousity, has anyone here tried to act? Even badly, It's not as easy as people might think.


 

All the world's a stage Rodders! - William Shakespeare (well, without the Rodders bit).


----------



## Boneman (May 11, 2009)

> by Rodders
> _Just out of curiousity, has anyone here tried to act? Even badly, It's not as easy as people might think._


 
I resemble that remark!! I can act really, really bady, without any effort at all, it's just a natural skill I have.....

OHMIGOD........Queen Latifah!!!! She's better then me at acting badly, and she gets paid for it!! Where's my agent??


----------



## Urien (May 11, 2009)

...When I think of bad actors, (an ever present thought as I toil in the d'tat mines of Kweng Ling Mai), my thoughts are drawn inexorably to the 1970s... I see Blake's 7, Dr Who, Terry and June and Different Strokes (though I think that might have made it into the 1980s).

Now back to mining d'tat.. (isn't it annoying that the mined essence of SFF is always something like d'tat?)


----------



## nj1 (May 11, 2009)

Urien said:


> ...When I think of bad actors, (an ever present thought as I toil in the d'tat mines of Kweng Ling Mai), my thoughts are drawn inexorably to the 1970s... I see Blake's 7, Dr Who, Terry and June and Different Strokes (though I think that might have made it into the 1980s).
> 
> Now back to mining d'tat.. (isn't it annoying that the mined essence of SFF is always something like d'tat?)


 

Wot you talking about Urien!

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## kythe (May 12, 2009)

Boneman said:


> OHMIGOD........Queen Latifah!!!! She's better then me at acting badly, and she gets paid for it!! Where's my agent??


 
Hmmm.  I think Queen Latifah is a good comedian, and she was excellent in "Chicago" where she had a serious role.  Why do you say she acts badly?


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 12, 2009)

kythe said:


> Hmmm. I think Queen Latifah is a good comedian, and she was excellent in "Chicago" where she had a serious role. Why do you say she acts badly?


 

I'd have to agree with Boneman in regards to Queen Latifah.

Although I have not seen Chicago (or I'm sure all of the films she has had parts in), she very much has a 'guest star' quality rather than a true acting ability (IMO). 

To try and explain what I mean by guest star quality, think back to comedy shows (Morecombe and Wise etc) who had guest stars on. The star would obviously be great in their own professional field, but would always seem either a little unsure or just be over the top in a different area of entertainment. 

Not their fault, their main profession is something else, not acting. I believe this is where Queen Latifah sits. Of course some people are able to cross different entertainment zones (Will Smith has had acclaim for both his early music, then TV, then Films).


----------



## Jimmy Magnusson (May 12, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Just out of curiousity, has anyone here tried to act? Even badly, It's not as easy as people might think.



I have, and no, it ain't easy. But then luckily it's not my job to do the acting, it's the _actor's_! I strongly disagree with people who name Daniel Day Lewis and the likes as worst actors... Everyone will have a dud once in a while, and you also have to differ between not liking an actor's style and actual bad acting. Case in point, Liam Neeson (wonderful, if you ask me. Wooden, if you ask others!). I do like the perspecitve of the OP, who really isn't that much of an actor compared to his peers, but keeps being given tasty roles? I think Keanu fits this like a glove - I like Keanu (same with Nicolas Cage), but I can't say he's all that good at acting...


----------



## Connavar (May 12, 2009)

Fried Egg said:


> Arguably, those actors who only seem to know one character and do it (albeit very well) throughout their careers. Clint Eastwood and Jack Nichleson come to mind...




Maybe Jack i can understand but Clint was the gritty,cool hero in many movies.  He had that ability that they used him alot in that role.  Doesnt make him bad actor.   I have seen different roles, he can act outside his usual roles.

Its like saying Marlon Brando,Humphrey Bogart,Al Pacino are as bad actors aas Keanu.   When they mostly played the same role.   It was their era,type of movies.   You dont see Pacino play a Godfather today.


----------



## Boneman (May 12, 2009)

> By Kythe
> _Hmmm. I think Queen Latifah is a good comedian, and she was excellent in "Chicago" where she had a serious role. Why do you say she acts badly? _


 
It's the self-satisfied smirk she gives, everytime she delivers a line - she comes over as smug, and as though she has some secret amusement that she's not about to share with anyone. And thinking of her reminds me of Steve Martin as they were in some execrable film together. He is possibly the most appalling over-actor ever. Clouseau?? Clueless, more like. If it hadn't been for Michael Caine (whom one might put in here, but I'd argue the point vehemently) then Dirty Rotten Scoundrels would have been a disaster. Whatever became of the female lead from that film? The skinny redhead....Never saw her again.........


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 12, 2009)

gully_foyle said:


> Any of the martial art action heros: Van Damme, Segal, Norris.



Blasphemer!!!

You know whats really fun? Rent a bunch of the eighties action movies, put it on mute, and make up your own lines.

Boneman do you mean Glenne Headley? She's been on a lot of  shows, CSI, Monk, Law and Order. My daughter loves CSI. I hate it. I'd rather watch cartoons.


----------



## clovis-man (May 13, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Whatever became of the female lead from that film? The skinny redhead....Never saw her again.........


 
Glenne Headley is fairly active. She had a good role recently in *The Amateurs* (*The Moguls* in Europe) with Jeff Bridges. Good cast; very amusing, if kinky, film. Sort of a weird cross between *The Big Lebowski* and the Rooney/Garland Backyard Musicals.

The Moguls (2005)


----------



## Boneman (May 13, 2009)

Blimey, yes that's her! She has worked pretty consistently, hasn't she? Most of it seems to have been in the US, I guess. 

Not wishing to hijack, I spotted Jeanne Triplehorn in the same film. She was the awful one in Sliding Doors, and that film with Hugh Grant where she played a gangster's daughter. But she did do good work previously, and I really liked her in 'The Firm'. 

Hugh Grant!! Pretty one-dimensional actor - the diffident, put-upon English fop is all he can play, isn't it?

But 'Notting Hill' is one of my all-time favourite films, and he was perfect in that (as a diffident, put-upon English fop)


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 13, 2009)

Hugh Grant also played the charming B****** quite well in the Bridget Jones movies, and an aging, washed up pop star in Music and Lyrics. It seems he had put his bumbling fop days behind him these days.


----------



## ratsy (May 13, 2009)

I second the votes for Nick Cage and Ben Affleck


----------



## Boneman (May 13, 2009)

Agree, Nick Cage can be awful, but was perfect in Family Man.....I'm a sucker for time-travel/alternative universe films, though. The scripted ending of that film was about the worst I've ever seen, and my son, then aged 17, said: 'would have been better if.....' and his idea was brilliant, just so obviously right, that I (almost) wrote to the distributors.......! Won't put it here as it's a spoiler for thsoe who haven't seen the film!


----------



## Rippers (Jul 3, 2009)

Jimmy Magnusson said:


> Cage isn't a good actor, but there's just something about his style that makes me like (some) of his movies.



I agree. God only knows what's happened to his hair too recently, but he has such a charm that i love watching him. 

Jeff Goldblum for exactly the same reason. Bad actor but good to watch.


----------



## Jev (Jul 7, 2009)

Nicolas Ca... oh, wait, he's already appeared here.

* John Travolta.
* Anyone else in Battlefield Earth except for Forest Whittaker.
* Britney Spears and/or any other teen singer trying to act (notable exception: Mandy Moore can actually act when she tries).
* This may be sacrilege, but I am not a huge Tom Hanks fan, essentially because I feel he falls into the Everyman role way too easily and it's a much more boring repetitive role than, say, Steve Buscemi's twitchy solipsistic weasel role.


----------



## Rinman (Jul 7, 2009)

A lot of people have said Dean Cain as well as especially Bob Saget. I never hear anything good about Saget...


----------



## BookStop (Jul 8, 2009)

I was under the impression that Anna Paquin was a good actor, although now that I've sen her in True Blood, I gotta wonder where the impression came from. I couldn't hardly stand to look at her with her blank stare and constant over dramatic innocent stance. Thank goodness she was in only a few scenes in the x-men movies or she'd've ruined those for me too.


----------



## nikhta (Jul 11, 2009)

Kevin Costner, Chuck Norris and......................Steven Seagal the worst of the worst !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jev (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh man, how could I forget Costner? He was good in some early films though. Field of Dreams, Dances with Wolves, The Untouchables, and Bull Durham are all great, and A Perfect World is the best film of his that nobody has ever seen.

There's no defending almost all of his later stuff, though.


----------



## nikhta (Jul 11, 2009)

and val kilmer !!


----------



## achapman (Sep 3, 2009)

arnold schwarzenegger, 

Sharon Stone!!


----------



## Rodders (Sep 3, 2009)

Someone obviousely watched Total Recall last night.


----------



## manephelien (Sep 4, 2009)

pyan said:


> I'm amazed no-one's mentioned Hayden Christensen...



Oh, he isn't that bad. I agree that he wasn't all that good in SW, but he was absolutely great in My Life As A House.

My votes go to the pretty girls who never developed their acting talent properly: Beyoncé, Christina Ricci, Winona Ryder.

I can't stand Jim Carrey after seeing an interview with him where he kept pulling his trademark faces all the time.

Keira Knightley's a mediocre actress, but worse than that, she looks like a famine survivor, absolutely grotesque.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 5, 2009)

manephelien said:


> Oh, he isn't that bad. I agree that he wasn't all that good in SW, but he was absolutely great in My Life As A House.
> 
> My votes go to the pretty girls who never developed their acting talent properly: Beyoncé, Christina Ricci, Winona Ryder.
> 
> ...


 

Always considered JC to be a poor imitation of Bruce Campbell


----------



## Marlon (Sep 13, 2009)

Jev said:


> Oh man, how could I forget Costner? He was good in some early films though. Field of Dreams, Dances with Wolves, The Untouchables, and Bull Durham are all great, and A Perfect World is the best film of his that nobody has ever seen.
> 
> There's no defending almost all of his later stuff, though.



I thought Costner was mostly a bad actor, but then I just saw A Perfect World, and he was quite good.  Probably needs a good director at the helm.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 2, 2009)

I rather liked *Keanu* in a few of his roles but I have to agree that he doesn't have much range...or facial expressions...or emotion in his voice. Remind me why I like him?

*Hayden Christensen*...Lord preserve me but that boy is an awful actor!

*Chris Tucker, Jean-Claude van Damme, Steven Seagal, Chuck Norris, Giovanni Ribisi, Tom Cruise, Michael Douglas* (except for Wall Street), *Charlie Sheen*...

*Angelina Jolie* - for the life of me I cannot understand the fuss.

*Julia Roberts* - see comments re: Angelina.

*Kate Hudson* - see comments re: Angelina and Julia.

*Nicole Kidman* - see comments re: Angelina, Julia and Kate

*Keira Knightley* - see...oh you know what comes next

*Diane Keaton* - only in roles where she is incapable of completing a sentence. I saw her in _Looking for Mr. Goodbar_ and she was great! What the hell happened since then?

*Rosie Perez* - that voice...'nuff said.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 2, 2009)

Daisy-Boo said:


> *Angelina Jolie* - for the life of me I cannot understand the fuss.



Generally speaking, the fuss is NOT about her acting abilities.



Daisy-Boo said:


> *Julia Roberts* - see comments re: Angelina.



She was quite good in the recent *Duplicity*. Also in *America's Sweethearts*, *The Mexican*, and, of course, *Erin Brockovich*. Sometimes it's a long spell between good roles, but she's capable.



Daisy-Boo said:


> *Kate Hudson* - see comments re: Angelina and Julia.



Her only decent role was in *Almost Famous*. I think it was because she was playing herself. Otherwise, a vapid Kewpie doll.



Daisy-Boo said:


> *Nicole Kidman* - see comments re: Angelina, Julia and Kate



Se my comments on Julia Roberts. In similar fashion she engages in many useless roles. But she is capable of good things. She was incredible in *Birthday Girl* and creditable in *The Golden Compass*.



Daisy-Boo said:


> *Keira Knightley* - see...oh you know what comes next
> 
> *Diane Keaton* - only in roles where she is incapable of completing a sentence. I saw her in _Looking for Mr. Goodbar_ and she was great! What the hell happened since then?



No arguments from me here.



Daisy-Boo said:


> *Rosie Perez* - that voice...'nuff said.



Rosie seems to play just one role, and it's name is "annoying". But that fit very well in *White Men Can't Jump* (Appearing on *Jeopardy* in competition with a rocket scientist was a hoot) and *Fearless* as a distraught mother. But I'll always forgive her for her trespasses because she is also a very talented choreographer (who knew?) and mapped out all the moves for the Flygirls in the TV comedy series *In Living Color*, which launched the careers of Damon Wayans and Jim Carrey.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 5, 2009)

clovis-man said:


> Generally speaking, the fuss is NOT about her acting abilities.
> 
> - So true
> 
> ...


 
Maybe she finds it difficult to get roles that break her out of the stereotyped loud Latina. But her voice is still terribly annoying.


----------



## BookStop (Oct 5, 2009)

Rosie Perez was in *Pineapple Express* and I thought she actually did a great job. Not her typical role, and her voice was more reasonable, more like a real person. Up until then, I did not know she was purposefully using that annoying whine 

I don't see what allthe fuss is aout Julia Roberts either, although I did like her in Mystic Pizza.


----------



## SpaceShip (Oct 6, 2009)

Cliff Richard and the whole cast of Summer Holiday.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 5, 2012)

*Ben Stiller -* I only liked him in the movie _Mystery Men (1999)_, because his character is supposed to be just like the way he acts in every movie.


----------

